# when do male gsd reach sexual maturity "fertility"?



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

was wondering at what approximate age do male german shepherds reach sexual maturity and are fertile? 
the reason i am asking is that my 9 month old boy is showing extreme interest in our neighbor's bitch who happens to be in heat!! is this normal?! 
thanks in advance


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It can be normal depending on the male and he can very likely be fertile. Keep him separated from the neighbor's female.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

hatemzalloum said:


> was wondering at what approximate age do male german shepherds reach sexual maturity and are fertile?
> the reason i am asking is that my 9 month old boy is showing extreme interest in our neighbor's bitch who happens to be in heat!! is this normal?!
> thanks in advance


Yep, normal. I know of a St. Bernard who sired a litter at 6 months of age so keep an eye on your male dog.


----------

